# Rest in Peace - all nine of ya'll.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your barn owner and the boarders losses. My thought are with them all.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

RIP to you 9, thoughts are with the owner.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

O my gosh... how terrible! My thoughts are with them.

Rest in peace


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My thoughts and good wishes to the animals and everyone who loved them. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

RIP to those 9. my thoughts are with you all involved.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh thats so sad and scary. 

Kinda on a side note. Can you put sprinkler systems in barns?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's terrible....rest in peace . did they have insurance?


----------

